# Gracie Lou's babies.



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Well, I was finally able to get some pictures of the April Fools babies.

Here are Gracie Lou's boys.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

they are so adorable.....   :greengrin:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

What a pretty color...They are absolutely adorable! I wish I could have one! :drool:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awww...they look so soft abnd cuddly!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Aren't Cashmere babies just adorable!?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

such nice looking kids!! Congrats Lori :leap:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

They are so cute!!!!  Congratulations!!! :leap:


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

PRECIOUS !!!!!!!!


----------



## laststraw (Oct 7, 2007)

So cute and soft-looking!! I hope we have enough space in our next home for some cashmeres!  Congratulations! :stars:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks. It has been a little hard with these babies. Mom has almost no bag at all, and she is trying very hard to take care of the twins. One is of course the bigger one and is doing all the drinking, so we take the other one and put him on another mom for a few so he can get some milk. I have tried giving the bottle but he wants NOTHING of it. Her teat is so small, like 1/4-1/4" long, so a bottle was not working. I went to PetsCo yesterday and found a puppy bottle. That nipple is about the same size as her teat so I tried. NOPE wanted nothing to do with it. I have been giving him formula from a syringe, and he is doing ok. They are so small and not growing like the others so I had to make them a coat. I took the sleeves off a hoodie and used that for them. 
I am going to give one of them to a 4H friend. She had a gray boy that hung himself (He was on a ledge and tried to jump over the gate, and he got stuck between the gate and the poll) and her other wether died of bloat this year so now she has no boys. So I want her to be able to choose who she wants.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am sorry that the kid isn't taking the bottle.....some will never take the bottle....while others take it quickly...and some take a little longer ......... :sigh: 

..I am sorry your 4h friend ...lost those goats...that is so sad...  
But ..it is sweet of you ...to let them choose ...a new boy... :wink: :hug: 


did you try any of these nipples pictured below?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

toth boer goats said:


> I am sorry that the kid isn't taking the bottle.....some will never take the bottle....while others take it quickly...and some take a little longer ......... :sigh:
> 
> ..I am sorry your 4h friend ...lost those goats...that is so sad...
> But ..it is sweet of you ...to let them choose ...a new boy... :wink: :hug:
> ...


 Yep I have both of those ans they are way to big for their little mouth because they are use to mom and she is SO small. This is what I ma trying. This is more the size of her teat. 
http://www.petco.com/product/107464/PET ... SiteSearch


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

wow...that is small... :shocked: 

good luck to you on it ...I will pray that he takes it..... ray:


----------

